

Show HN: SelfieScore – Crowd Curated Instagram Selfies - fundev
http://www.selfiescore.com

======
BorisMelnik
I don't like starting anything off on a negative, so I'll say this: it is a
unique twist on a very crowded "rate my X" market.

gave the app a whirl. I have to say, very unintuitive. It took me almost a
minute to figure out "what to do." The title just says 'selfie' and nothing
else. The site is also incredibly slow and the "next" button doesn't always
work (at times it does not take you to the next photo)

From a marketing standpoint, this could take off if you get it positioned
within the correct market segment.

